# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر > Novels and Poetry >  -:: Beauty a poem by John Masefield ::-

## ĦėЯǿ

*[align=left]I dedicate This poetry poem I mention both Dr. Shaimaa Atallah ( My teacher in the Diploma in Criminal Sciences ) and Professor Safaa Atallah  ,[/align]*




> *Have seen dawn and sunset on moors and windy hills* 
> *Coming in solemn beauty like slow old tunes of Spain"**:*  
> 
> *I have seen the lady April bringing in the* 
> *daffodils**,* 
> 
> *Bringing the springing grass and the soft warm April rain .* 
> 
> *I have heard the song of the blossoms and the old chant of the sea,*  
> ...

----------

